# Starter drives



## Clifton (Apr 20, 2020)

My kohler mower engine has a 9 tooth starter. Kohler says I can not use a 10 tooth starter in it's place. Can I use the 10 tooth starter by switching the starter gear and replacing the 10 tooth gear with the 9 tooth gear?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are going to buy a starter, can you not buy the proper one to start with, or has it been discontinued?
Kohler Part # 5209813S 12 Volt Starter For M18 M20 has 9 teeth.


----------



## Clifton (Apr 20, 2020)

pogobill said:


> If you are going to buy a starter, can you not buy the proper one to start with, or has it been discontinued?
> Kohler Part # 5209813S 12 Volt Starter For M18 M20 has 9 teeth.


Kohler offers the whole starter for $189.00 plus shipping and tax. I can buy the same starter, but with 10 tooth gear for $44.00 with free shipping. That's why I'm asking about swapping the gear.


----------



## i7win7 (Apr 11, 2020)

Getting harder to find, any starter rebuild shops in your area. My need to ask mechanic at an independent shop..


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Kohler has 3 different variants of 9-tooth starters.

*STUD MOUNT*









*THROUGH BOLT








THROUGH BOLT W/SOLENOID








*
You can find any one of these for less than $70 here with free shipping
*https://www.dbelectrical.com*


----------

